# photoshop : resize image



## paigew (Aug 2, 2013)

okay peeps. I just got photoshop and I am trying to create a masthead for my website. How on earth do I resize my image to fit the new canvas size? I have used ps in the past and I seem to remember you could just pull in the corners until it fit your canvas. Well I can't get that to happen grrr.... My canvas size is long and skinny so I want to make my image fit on it and add either another image or a color block to take up the extra space. Does this make sense? :blushing: I would love any video tutorial links


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 2, 2013)

Several ways to do anything in PS.

For your situation, I'd first create a new canvas that is the correct size for what you want.  Set the background color to what you want, or just create a new color layer for your background.  
Then open your photo and copy & paste (or drag & drop) it onto the new canvas.  It will come in as a new layer.  As you are placing it, it should give you resize grips at the corners (hold down shift so you don't warp it).  If you can't resize at that time, then just select the layer and use 'transform' (I think that Free Transform is Ctrl-T).  

You might also consider using 'Smart Object' when inserting the photo.  This would allow you to change/edit the image with greater control.  Plenty of tutorials about smart objects.


----------



## paigew (Aug 2, 2013)

thank you mike! I am going to google smart object now. I ended up resizing my image first and then adding to the canvas. For some reason it wouldn't work doing it in the opposite order (canvas then image).


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2013)

What is the new canvas size?
You have to consider the *aspect ratio* of both the image and the media.
Photoshop has alignment tools, features, functions you can use to center the image horizontally and vertically when you move it.
http://www.heathrowe.com/photoshop-center-alignment-tricks/

DSLR's generally make 3:2 aspect ratio images. 8x10's are 5:4.

A long and skinny aspect ratio may be 2:1, 3:1 etc.

As an example, to get from a 3:2 aspect ratio to a 3:1 aspect ration something will have to be cropped away.


----------

